# Green Flash!



## eal (Nov 12, 2012)

My DH and I (we're on Kauai) went to watch the sunset at the Beach House beach last night, and I thought to myself "hmm! Good conditions for a green flash." So I watched eagle eyed hoping for the best.  Sure enough, just as the sun slipped below the horizon there is was, a bright green corona.  And at the same time I heard the "click" of my husband's camera!


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 12, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 12, 2012)

Great picture. It's not easy. My mother and my brother both have missed seeing a green flash while trying unsuccessfully to get a picture of it.


----------



## geoand (Nov 12, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 12, 2012)

Lucky you and great timing!


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 12, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to see the green flash two nights in a row from Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu. Got this shot the second night:


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 12, 2012)

I used yo go to Mazatlan every year for vacation with either Jerry or my sister. I always had to be at the beach wall at sunset.  Over the years, we saw the Green Flash multiple times.  It was always a thrill. When conditions are right, it is that last light just as the sun disappears from the horizon.

Fern


----------



## eal (Nov 12, 2012)

oooh! Nice one HatTrick!  I like the waves in the foreground.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 24, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> I used yo go to Mazatlan every year for vacation with either Jerry or my sister. I always had to be at the beach wall at sunset. Over the years, we saw the Green Flash multiple times. It was always a thrill. When conditions are right, it is that last light just as the sun disappears from the horizon.
> 
> Fern


It is such a thrill to see the green flash. 

I saw it once in Nuevo Vallarta and finally believed it. I saw it twice two nights on a row in Laguna Beach but was too slow to catch it with my iPhone but I took some very nice sunset pictures anyway that evening.

I was walking on the beach alone so asked the people behind me if they had seen it too and they had. We saw it from our balcony the next night again but had no camera handy as we were toasting the beautiful sunset that evening.


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 24, 2012)

My husband never believed this happens even when I saw it .. now I can show him this picture!


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic! On my way to Kauai right now, maybe I will be lucky this time as well. Thanks for the beautiful picture


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed. I've only seen photos, never in person.

Thanks for sharing with us (and Hat Trick too).


----------



## DonM (Nov 24, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> ... When conditions are right...
> 
> Fern



What are those conditions??

don


----------



## persia (Nov 24, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash


----------



## artringwald (Nov 24, 2012)

DonM said:


> What are those conditions??
> 
> don



Even when the horizon looks perfectly clear, clouds in the far distance may interfere. If you can see the bottom of the sun dip below the water, you can be pretty confident that you'll see a green flash in a couple minutes.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder why we have never seen one on Lake Erie?  We sail every Wednesday during the summer and often see beautiful sunsets.  We look for the flash but never see it.  

A couple of the crew have seen it while in the Caribbean and we thought maybe is was somehow saltwater related.  according to the Wiki article this is not the case.

I'll be taking a drive down to the lake the next few clear days we get to see if I can find it.


----------



## eal (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought it was latitude-related, that you need to be further south (than Lake Erie for instance) but that is not the case...

http://www.oneminuteastronomer.com/2145/bucket-list-object-7-green-flash/


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 25, 2012)

eal said:


> I thought it was latitude-related, that you need to be further south (than Lake Erie for instance) but that is not the case...
> 
> http://www.oneminuteastronomer.com/2145/bucket-list-object-7-green-flash/



Air pollution is probably the culprit.  Even though the air looks clear, industry along the great lakes is undoubtedly filling the air with particulates.  i will try again, never the less.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2012)

I have heard of people seeing the green flash on Florida's gulf coast, although I've never seen it personally myself.


----------



## eal (Dec 1, 2012)

We saw a brief green flash again from the summit of Mauna Kea last Tuesday evening. My DH was taking video so I am hoping there is a still photo available from that. 

Hawaii Forest and Trail does great star-gazing tours, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 2, 2012)

I have seen the "Green Flash" Off the beach at Little Gull Cottages on LBK 3 times over the years. Once it held for a long time just like a green candle.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 2, 2012)

*A dozen or so*

Most from somewhere in Hawaii but some from CA. There also is a blue flash but not seen over the water as the blue would not show up. The cause of the falsh is light refraction just like the cause of the rainbow. Have not seen the blue flash but live in the AZ desert half the year.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 5, 2013)

*3 so far*

This has been a good trip for green flashes. We saw one in Poipu two weeks ago, and saw one both last night and tonight in Wailea, Maui.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 6, 2013)

I saw my first green flash in Aruba last month.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!  I wasn't sure the green flash was real, but I definitely believe it now.  One more fun thing to do while sipping a glass of wine & watching he sunset- watch for the flash!


----------



## rhodium1 (Mar 6, 2013)

*I don't see anything...*

Those are very nice sunset pictures, but I don't see any green flash. I imagine it is a lot more impressive when you're not colorblind.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 6, 2013)

rhodium1 said:


> Those are very nice sunset pictures, but I don't see any green flash. I imagine it is a lot more impressive when you're not colorblind.



Hope this helps!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 6, 2013)

We've only seen it twice, on the Islands, don't remember which ones.

I remember the green being an intense emerald color almost like a laser.

Sterling


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw the green flash several times since we have been here in Nuevo Vallarta. It isn't really a flash but a round disc sinking in the ocean just like on HatTrick's photo. The last one was on February 22 as I took many photos that night because we had the most beautiful sunset and again last night but we were not near the ocean to see it.

I saw it also in Laguna Beach but never in Hawaii yet as far as I remember. We have seen the green flash when the sun went behind a steep mountain wall and that looked more like a real flash.


----------

